# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  A dini ndonjë radio shqip në internet?

## rachi

O cuna dhe goca, a dini ndonje radio shqip ne internet se topalbaniaradio here i punon here si punon.
Me respekt
rachi

----------

